#  Erste Hilfe >   Was tun bei einer Schnittverletzung? >

## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
was tut ihr den wenn ihr euch in den Finger geschnitten habt, z.B. beim Kochen.
Oder in den Fuß, Arm.. 
Mit anderen *Worten was tut ihr bei Schnittverletzungen?*
Geht ihr sofort ins Krankenhaus, zum Arzt, werdet ihr pauschal Bewußtlos 
(weil ihr kein Blut sehen könnt?) einfach nur ein Pflaster drauf,  oder sofort dick verbinden damits schlimmer aussieht?...  :mummy:  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## sony

hallo schubser 
wenn ich mir in den finger schneide, dann meist, weil ich zu schusslig war. ich drück mal zuerst ziemlich stark, damit die wunde durch das ausfliessende blut gereinigt wird. dann kleb ich ein pflaster drauf, welches ich immer weider wechseln muss. irgendwann hört es dann auf zu bluten und ich schaue, dass der schnitt wieder zusammenwächst. 
eine weitere lösung ist, dass ich meinem mann rufe, damit er fertig kocht, dabei muss ich mir erst mal ein paar vorwürfe (hättest oder aufpassen) anhören. 
bei sehr tiefen schnitten würde ich schon zum doc gehen.

----------


## Teetante

*lach* Wir haben seit Ostern neue, superscharfe Messer in der Küche. Wenn ich mich schneide, dann meistens etwas heftiger. Aber ich renne deshalb zu keinem Arzt. In der Regel Küchenrolle drauf und drücken, bis es etwas aufhört zu bluten und dann wasserfestes Pflaster drauf. Und dann wird weiter geschnibbelt und gekocht. Sollte es sich dennoch leicht entzünden, kommt eine entsprechende Salbe auf das Pflaster am nächsten Tag und gut ist.  
LG; Andrea

----------


## Maggie

Kommt drauf an was für ne Schnittverletzung. Mit dem Küchenmesser, erstmal den Finger in den Mund, damit net alles versaut wird. Danach Pflaster drauf.
Wenn es ne Schnittverletzung mit der Kreissäge wäre, dann ab ins KKH. 
LG Maggie

----------


## dreamchaser

Und es kommt natürlich drauf an bei wem!!!!! Wenn jemand blutverdünnende Medikamente wie Marcumar o.ä. nimmt, der sollte das genau beobachten und wenn die Blutung nicht stillbar ist auch bei kleinen Schnittwunden ins KH gehen.
Wenn die Blutgerinnung ok ist, dann kann man natürlich sehr entspannt rangehen an Schnittwunden mit normalen Messern.

----------


## Patientenschubser

All diejenigen die ein blutverdünnendes Medikament bekommen wissen das i.R.
Das heißt sie wissen was zu tun ist! 
Ab ins KH und die Wunde dort versorgen lassen, je nach Größe/Tiefe ggf sogar zur Beobachtung. 
Ich wollte das  eher im allgemeinen Wissen, eben was jeder so tut wenn er sich schneidet!
Ich war auch schon (öfter!!!) wegen _"massiven"_ Schnittverletzungen bei Patienten, 
die dann da standen mit einer (z.B.) 1,5 cm langen *nicht* mehr blutenden Schnittwunde!!!!

----------


## lucy230279

> 1,5 cm langen *nicht* mehr blutenden Schnittwunde

 und was machst du dann? is ja eigentlich traurig, dass eure wertvolle zeit so vergeudet wird.. 
wenn ich mich schneide oder jemandem helfen muss, der sich geschnitten hat, reicht ja meistens ein wundschnellverband mit heftpflaster...ansonsten eine wundauflage(evtl mit mullbinde zur fixierung) 
wenn sich die blutung gar net stillen lässt, dann kann man auch ein verbandpäckchen als druckverband nehmen.. (musste ich zum glück erst einmal anwenden,als mein ex einen teil des fingers(fingerkuppe) der brotschneidemaschine überlassen hat) und natürlich professionelle hilfe in anspruch nehmen

----------


## Patientenschubser

> und was machst du dann? is ja eigentlich traurig, dass eure wertvolle zeit so vergeudet wird..

 ...was ich dann mache (und wohl die meisten meiner Kollegen)! 
Das ist recht einfach gesagt *----NIX----* Pflaster drauf und tschüß.  _ Mich hat dann tatsächlich mal einer gefragt ob er nicht ins KH müsse!
Ich hab ihm gesagt wir würden ihn_ _wirklich gerne__ mitnehmen aber alle
Ärzte sämtlicher Abteilungen sind noch 2 Tage mit einem eingerissen 
Zehennagel beschäftigt, deswegen muss er leider zuhause bleiben...._

----------


## Teetante

> _ Mich hat dann tatsächlich mal einer gefragt ob er nicht ins KH müsse!
> Ich hab ihm gesagt wir würden ihn_ _wirklich gerne__ mitnehmen aber alle
> Ärzte sämtlicher Abteilungen sind noch 2 Tage mit einem eingerissen 
> Zehennagel beschäftigt, deswegen muss er leider zuhause bleiben...._

  :laughter10:   :s_thumbup:  Gute Reaktion! 
Eigentlich ist es ja eher zum Heulen, daß sowas tatsächlich passiert....

----------


## Patientenschubser

> Gute Reaktion! 
> Eigentlich ist es ja eher zum Heulen, daß sowas tatsächlich passiert....

 
Ein anderes Thema aber mal am Rande, ,
es ist nicht zufassen wegen was uns die Leute manchmal anrufen.....

----------


## Teetante

@ Schubser, da könnte ich aus Praxiszeiten auch Bücher drüber schreiben....

----------


## Bianca34

Wenn ich mich schneide dann kommt es immer ganz darauf an wie tief... 
Bei einem einfachen Schnitt packe ich einfach ein Pflaster drauf...
Bei einem tiefen Schnitt binde ich das Pflaster etwas straffer damit die Wunde zu geht... 
Hatte aber mal einen echt fies tiefen Schnitt, mit dem ich zum Arzt ging. Wie sich später zeigte, genau richtig. Die Strecksehne war durchtrennt und mußte fein säuberlich genäht werden...   
Liebe Grüße
Bianca

----------


## baesle

> Ein anderes Thema aber mal am Rande, ,
> es ist nicht zufassen wegen was uns die Leute manchmal anrufen.....

 Ja das kann ich bestätigen. Aber es gibt noch schlimmere Länder zum Beispiel in Spanien haben die Leute so die Einstellung zum Rettungsdienst: wenn ich keine Lust habe zum Arzt zu fahren dann soll er eben kommen. Tja und dann stehen die Sanis dort Teilweise bei Leuten in der Wohnung die nur einen Schnupfen haben und sich sonst Pudelwohl fühlen. Das ist echt traurig ich denke man sollte die Leute einfach besser aufklären und Ihnen bewusst machen in der Zeit wo ich mich um dich kümmere (sinnlos) weil du ja eigentlich gar nichts hast kann es sein das uns jemand brauch der in Lebensgefahr schwebt und dann ....... ?!?!
Ich denke die Leute müssen immer erst einen Hammer bekommen bevor sies kapieren. Oftmals sieht man wie sich unsere Gesellschaft so verhält und dann muss ich ganz ehrlich sagen schäme ich mich dafür !!! 
Zu den Wunden: kommt darauf an mn sieht ja eigebntlich gleich ob man zum Doc. muss zwecks Nähen und säubern oder ob man es zu Hause machen kann (säubern, salbe, verbinden)

----------

